# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  خواندن اطلاعات از پورت usb در matlab

## imanborji

سلام
یک سنسور دارم که توسط usb به سیستم وصل میشود
من میخوام با استفاده از متلب اطلاعات از پورت usb لحظه به لحظه بخونم
راهنمایی می کنید ؟
با تشکر

----------


## BOB

سلام

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1...ng-serial-data
http://www.mathworks.com/matlabcentr..._thread/298415
jason.sdsu.edu/~ashrafi/PDF/*matlabUSB*Re*port*.pdf

----------

